# allroad rim suggestions...



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I need ideas on 18"s for the spring-fall, too generic running the 5 spokes all year round.
...RS6 Reps are cool but played out, 4.2 A6 rims are cool but never seen them on an ar, a nice deep dish black center with polished lips I've seen around here are sweet. Post pix of what ya' got or seen...help a brother out. TIA


----------

